# Can anyone help me know what this is and where I can find out its value?



## antique (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Some sort of press or clamp? What is on this device above the top of the picture you posted? Whatever it does, the two guide rails tell me that the product would be made pretty flat (reasonably parallel faces).

BTW, you will need someone local to assess the rust condition. We can't tell that from a picture, and it may have a lot to do with the end value, if somebody intends to use it as intended.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Pizza slice press?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Used to plane miters with. One saws a miter on the end of a board, places the sawn end into this vise, and trims/planes the sawn edge smooth and a perfect miter angle to boot.

There are a few over @ the handplane thread who could come up with a dollar value. 
Place this on a bench, with the two skinny "legs" on the bench. The wedge-like parts hold the part to be planed.

Sometimes known as a Mitre-Jack Vise.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a (typically) shop-made mitre, as Bandit accurately described. A WAG, but maybe $20-$30 is what I'd pay, and that's for the convenience of not making one.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Here's one made by shipwright, another Lumberjock, that can give you an idea of its use.


----------



## antique (Mar 28, 2015)

> Used to plane miters with. One saws a miter on the end of a board, places the sawn end into this vise, and trims/planes the sawn edge smooth and a perfect miter angle to boot.
> 
> There are a few over @ the handplane thread who could come up with a dollar value.
> Place this on a bench, with the two skinny "legs" on the bench. The wedge-like parts hold the part to be planed.
> ...


Thank you so much for this information.
Knowing what to call it gave me the right info so I could google it. 
Learned so much


----------



## antique (Mar 28, 2015)

> Here s one made by shipwright, another Lumberjock, that can give you an idea of its use.
> 
> 
> 
> - JayT


Thanks for the lead to this post


----------

